# Tesla Nano 60w TC



## Smoky Jordan (10/6/16)

Hi fellow vapers

Has anyone bought this mod yet and what are you thoughts?

It looks super slick and would like to get some opinions before I purchase one.

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crockett (10/6/16)

I received mine on Tuesday and kind of fell in love with it. I got the brushed stainless one, and it looks and feels like a much more expensive mod. Dare i say it seems to have taken inspiration from the high end market design-wise. It has a really nice weightiness to it, the finish is superb and the clear coating means no fingerprints, not even any scratching from screwing on an atty. It vapes well, and the fire button is really comfortable and responsive.

But, the downfall has to be the battery life. Chain vaping at about 25W, it is done after about an hour. On the bright side, it only takes about an hour to fully charge up again. I heard somewhere that it's not possible to vape it on passthrough, but I could be wrong there. In any case, I haven't tried, because the micro-USB is on the bottom of the device, and the cable is super-short so it would not be comfortable to have to hold it all the time.

I love it for a desk device, but would not be taking it with me for an out-and-about vape. The fact is that I like the mod enough to find a set of circumstances where it works for me, which I can't say for all my devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/6/16)

Crockett said:


> I received mine on Tuesday and kind of fell in love with it. I got the brushed stainless one, and it looks and feels like a much more expensive mod. Dare i say it seems to have taken inspiration from the high end market design-wise. It has a really nice weightiness to it, the finish is superb and the clear coating means no fingerprints, not even any scratching from screwing on an atty. It vapes well, and the fire button is really comfortable and responsive.
> 
> But, the downfall has to be the battery life. Chain vaping at about 25W, it is done after about an hour. On the bright side, it only takes about an hour to fully charge up again. I heard somewhere that it's not possible to vape it on passthrough, but I could be wrong there. In any case, I haven't tried, because the micro-USB is on the bottom of the device, and the cable is super-short so it would not be comfortable to have to hold it all the time.
> 
> I love it for a desk device, but would not be taking it with me for an out-and-about vape. The fact is that I like the mod enough to find a set of circumstances where it works for me, which I can't say for all my devices.


Thanks@Crockett that was very helpful so my concern now would be the battery lfe


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/16)

does look really nice


Variable wattage: 7W-60W (in 0.5W increments)
Temperature control: 200'F-600'F / 100'C-300'C (in 10'F / 5'C increments)
5 times click to turn ON/OFF
Press the fire button 5 times consecutively to lock the device. In lock mode, press the up and down buttons to shift VW/TC mode
OLED screen displays battery level, wattage, resistance and temperature
Max output voltage: 8V
Max output current: 24.5A
Resistance range: 0.1-3.5ohm (VW mode) / 0.05-1ohm (Ti/Ni 200 mode)
Protection 
Over puffing protection
Low-voltage protection
No atomizer protection
Atomizer short protection

510 threading connection
Spring-loaded silver plated brass center pin
Bottom ventilation holes
Micro-USB charging port

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/6/16)

@Smoky Jordan thus should have better battery life than a single 18650 mod but I may be wrong never used one


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/6/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Smoky Jordan thus should have better battery life than a single 18650 mod but I may be wrong never used one


Got a VTC Mini and that lasts me just under a day and a half..Lets see if someone has both to compare


----------



## Cruzz_33 (10/6/16)

Vtc mini with 300mah LG hg2 
3000*4.2=12.6 wh
Tesla nano 
3600*4.2= 15.1wh 
This is if the tesla is a true 3600 but not with battery sag and all that kak I don't know that stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crockett (10/6/16)

I've just done a small experiment. Took my fully charged Tesla Nano, firing at 0.55 ohms, 21W. I started chain vaping at 18h34 and it just died now at 20h00. Got through about 7ml of liquid. Bearing in mind that I really was chaining it, I have to retract what I said earlier about it only lasting an hour. I think that with my normal style of vaping, this would probably get me through 2-2.5 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

